

Introducing Sincerely's new "Thoughtfulness Engine" - brezina
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/05/sincerelys-new-thoughtfulness-engine-will-help-you-remember-birthdays-special-occasions-wont-spam-you-with-alerts/

======
brezina
yo HN! Just for you guys - use the promo code: 'hn' in the settings area of
the Sesame app to get $10 off a gift set. <http://www.sincerely.com/sesame>
Send your pops a father's day gift! (limit 10 codes)

